# E-Bike vs XC Bike comparison by BikeRadar



## Apolonios (Mar 3, 2016)

Very interesting comparison. It seems that due to the weight of the E-Bike and the drag of the drive train its really hard to make it go faster than what the electric motor is capable of.

LINK:


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Until the power supply is quadrupled or more.


----------



## uhoh7 (May 5, 2008)

Video really shows what a total non-threat the 250w pedelec is on mtb trails. A mod to one of those bikes only increases top speed. Does not effect power below the limit at all. 

It's really contorted logic to say: oh, well they could have a BIG engine. Sure, you can rip off your smog control on your car too. Then it's illegal. 

Let those who do use the 250w yamaha or boshe properly on trails where they are in effect just another mtb bike which can climb a bit faster.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Umm, no we'll send them all to Idaho.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

uhoh7 said:


> Let those who do use the 250w yamaha or boshe properly on trails where they are in effect just another mtb bike which can climb a bit faster.


Uhm, no. The line of demarcation is the motor. You can try to spin it any way you want but as long as it has a motor you're pissing in the wind.


----------



## uhoh7 (May 5, 2008)

tiretracks said:


> Uhm, no. The line of demarcation is the motor. You can try to spin it any way you want but as long as it has a motor you're pissing in the wind.


If you need to pee and it's windy.....just face downwind. I do it all the time.

Works great. Wind assist. 

another fun video:


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Right, in the US we're talking 750w, though, right?

-Walt


----------



## uhoh7 (May 5, 2008)

Walt said:


> Right, in the US we're talking 750w, though, right?
> 
> -Walt


Hi Walt

The bike I'm buying and most of the nice ones in the USA are powered by the Yamaha and Boshe systems which met the EU standard:

Cycles with pedal assistance which are equipped with an auxiliary electric motor having a maximum continuous rated power of 0.25 kW, of which the output is progressively reduced and finally cut off as the vehicle reaches a speed of 25 km/h (16 mph) or if the cyclist stops pedaling."

Except that cutoff is at 20mph.

This despite that US law:
"low speed electric bicycle" as a two or three wheeled vehicle with fully operable pedals, a top speed when powered solely by the motor under 20 mph (32 km/h) and an electric motor that produces less than 750 W (1.01 hp)" By comparison my KTM makes 50HP.

However USFS and BLM do not yet acknowledge the existence of these vehicles at all. Since there is such high sensitivity, I would not be against using the euro version of the definition with 20mph limit, because those bikes are easy to buy. They exist today in the USA. I don't think the 750w would really make a real world difference in user/user interaction, but you and I'm sure others do.

So, I would compromise


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

Flucod said:


> No compromise needed, motorbikes are not allowed on most trails here, plus 20mph up hill is way to dangerous, what about the children?


Meh, I just bunny hop over them .......


----------

